

What can you recently not work without? - a3n

Another post today asked a question similar to above, but in reference to a specific app.<p>It made me wonder, what have you recently (or not so recently) started using that makes you feel like you can&#x27;t live&#x2F;work without it?<p>For me, that would be:<p>- I3 tiling window manager (seen here on HN).<p>- OneTab firefox tab consolidator (seen here on HN).<p>- Vagrant.<p>- And from the past, Vim.
======
rpietro
Docker

